# I just can't even. Xenon + Reflector = Why, oh lawd why. (MK7 tears)



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

I've been keeping tabs on products out and about for my new MK7 (no not poverty spec, i'm not that cool) and have come across something that has sapped my will to ever even try. 

If you didn't know, the base Golf/GTI comes with a basic Halogen lamp setup. No projectors, nothing. The lights are halogen-ish but they have a sharp cutoff and honestly operate just fine. The Lighting Package (LP) from VWoA is another $995 or so, and if you are ordering a new car may have a 3 month wait added onto the delivery of your car. There are already some aftermarket full headlamp replacements that come with projectors and morimoto HID kits, I don't know if they are worth it but... this other option just baffles me.










So explain this to me. A shorter xenon bulb, with some odd little sleeve on the base of the bulb, will somehow magically make a drop-in HID in a reflector housing work? Some of you smarter folks may need to get Mr. Wizard on me here. This just looks like a screaming blue light failure.

Oh hell. "your color choice 5000k or 6000k" even better.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea but look at the top left-hand corner of that ad:

It's obviously true german engineering.

On another note, I'm sure Lasik own some shares in aftermarket headlight sales.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

I would like to know what constitutes a "classy beam pattern".


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

2112 said:


> I would like to know what constitutes a "classy beam pattern".


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

ClothSeats said:


> Should have just gotten a poverty spec model with lighting package. You dun goofed OP


I'm not buying any light upgrades sport. Did you read my post saying "The lights are halogen-ish but they have a sharp cutoff and honestly operate just fine."


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah these suck balls


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ClothSeats said:


> Well, there are OEM reflector xenon headlights out there. These use a D2R bulb


The new Forester is D4R like the older Prius (2nd Gen), and a lot of older cars also used D1R.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

2112 said:


> I would like to know what constitutes a "classy beam pattern".


That ceramic glare shield being not over the capsule gives it the quality cutoff line of a flashlight. :thumbup:


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

ClothSeats said:


> You still goofed. Define 'halogen-ish'


They are the stock halogen headlights. Around 3,200K or so color, most likely kryptonite to every boy-racer out there. They have a nice sharp cutoff and a wide beam dispersal with quite a surprising throw, very handy for the dark deer infested roads on my drive.

Please explain more about how I goofed by not spending another grand on the car and waiting an additional 3 months to obtain said car? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

ClothSeats said:


> Come sell time, I won't consider your car for purchase.


Last car I bought new was in 2005, so in 2025 I really hope you aren't browsing 1.8T Golfs.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

op this surprises you? lots of idiots put xenons in reflector housings :banghead:


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

Xenons in reflectors came standard on my IS. As they did on pretty much all early xenon equipped 90's - 00's cars. I don't blind anyone


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

Maybe not the cleanest cutoff, but it doesn't look terrible?

_waits for user deAutoKey.com to show up_


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

ZPayne said:


> Xenons in reflectors came standard on my IS. As they did on pretty much all early xenon equipped 90's - 00's cars. I don't blind anyone


Right, but those reflectors were designed for xenons. I would put my first born on wager that the stock headlamps on my car are not configured for xenons in damn near any configuration!


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

absoluteczech said:


> op this surprises you? lots of idiots put xenons in reflector housings :banghead:


Not surprising, just makes me sad that the advertisement will lead people to think these bulbs are perfectly fine to use, and will lead to more and more people doing it. 



SoLo2pointO said:


> Maybe not the cleanest cutoff, but it doesn't look terrible?


I would not want to be in front of that or have it coming at me from the other lane... the 5,000k and 6,000k blue is just painful to the eyes in reflectors.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

coderedcomputing said:


> Not surprising, just makes me sad that the advertisement will lead people to think these bulbs are perfectly fine to use, and will lead to more and more people doing it.
> I would not want to be in front of that or have it coming at me from the other lane... the 5,000k and 6,000k blue is just painful to the eyes in reflectors.


Coderedcomputing – you have posted your concerns numerous times since the H7RC xenon HID kit for the MK7 was posted. We understand them for a regular xenon bulb, but not the H7RC especially after seeing the endless reviews and photos. We will try to explain everything from what we have found and reasons why these have worked so well in the VW halogens.

To start, the shorter bulb and material that covers the bottom of the xenon bulb in our H7rc kit allows the light to reflect in areas of the reflector housing that a regular halogen bulb would reflect. 

Advertising this allows people to make a better decision and eliminate the alternative which is a regular xenon bulb in a reflector housing which will cause a lot of blinding glare on the roads, with or without our kit on the market people will install regular xenon bulbs, we feel selling the H7rc kit will help eliminate a lot of the blinding glare you normally experience with a regular xenon bulb.

There are endless reviews, videos, photos and great feedback from customers who have these installed and even reviews from customers who first had regular xenon bulbs installed prior to installing our H7RC kit, they have all said the same thing, that they noticed a difference with a cleaner cut-off and no glare. One review even mentions how great it was not to be flashed every 5 minutes after our H7RC were installed. 

We should state the obvious and the real problem you are most likely avoiding, which is that there are no short supply of people selling xenon bulbs on ebay/amazon. Focusing on deAutoLED trying to solve the problem of people installing regular xenon bulbs in halogen housings is not going to change that, and if you try to scare people away from a better alternative (h7rc), they will most likely go to a regular xenon bulb, or it could have the opposite effect, this post will reach more people, and people reading and looking at videos/photo and feedback will be more inclined to purchase our H7RC kit instead of the regular H7 kit. 

We have tested and tried our H7RC in many cars and they worked great and did not blind anyone, a great example of this is from the photo below, you can see the white car on the left is lower vs many cars on the road and there is no glare from the our xenon and there is no light anywhere near the windshield:













SoLo2pointO said:


> Maybe not the cleanest cutoff, but it doesn't look terrible?
> 
> _waits for user deAutoKey.com to show up_


We don't claim this will give you a projector lens beam pattern, but it will be brighter than a halogen bulb - you can see from the video it is brighter, lighting up more of the road and not causing any blinding glare:




If you are going to compare this to a projector housing, of course it won't be as sharp or defined, but it still will NOT cause the glare you see with a regular HID kit. 

Our kit will light up more of the road which creates a much safer and more enjoyable drive and we think everyone deserves to experience and have a brighter headlight without spending thousands & a lot of time upgrading to a projector lens.

The reason why we are replying here is because it is very one sided, you are not taking into consideration that we are not selling just any xenon bulb and telling people to place them in a reflector housing. We are only selling the H7rc / H1rc and we will soon have the d1rc / d4rc / d2rc. 

We understand your concerns and what comes to mind when you hear HID in a halogen, and we agree, and they are not one of the endless eBay/amazon listings selling thousands of regular xenon bulbs to be installed into halogen housings, they inform and educate customers and tell people who contact them NOT to install any regular xenon bulbs in a halogen housing. deAutoLED could probably make a killing and sell a lot more volume of xenon bulbs by simply creating a ebay/amzon listing but they don’t do this because they feel it is more important to educate and inform people NOT to install a xenon bulb into a reflector housing, we see the blinding glare a regular xenon bulb causes when we drive, and we want to prevent it, we have seen our H7RC in real world driving on the other side of the street and we can honestly say that with our H7RC kit there was never a blinding glare from any car when we tested.

It does seem like this thread was made to vent your overall concern with xenon lights in reflector housings and that is to be expected as it is a growing problem. We don’t mind opinions but it does seem like you want to categorize this h7rc kit with other HID kits on the market that you have seen in reflector housings.

We want to thank everyone who ordered our H7RC kit, and who read the post above, we appreciate you giving us the time to try to better explain our product and where we are coming from when launching this product.

Thank you


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I've been biting my tongue reading this thread and then I got to this.



deAutoKey.com said:


> And yes, many manufactures are installing these in reflector housings.


So just which "manufacturers" are installing H7RC bulbs in halogen headlights??? Do these headlights still conform to FMVSS 108 with these bulbs?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> I've been biting my tongue reading this thread and then I got to this.
> 
> 
> 
> So just which "manufacturers" are installing H7RC bulbs in halogen headlights??? Do these headlights still conform to FMVSS 108 with these bulbs?


H7rc / H1rc and we will soon have the d1rc / d4rc / d2rc

That was a bit confusing, we were referring to the d1r bulbs which have been installed in many OEM cars reflector housings. Ours is a RC which adds even more benefits vs just a R.

Thanks for letting us clear that up though, we will remove it from the above post so no one is confused and think what you are thinking which is NOT correct.

We had people test this vs h7 and people who were skeptics were not blinded and were happy with the results.

Again, they are trying to help the situation, we can see the issue but trying to pick us out of the thousands selling thousands of regular xenon bulbs on ebay/amazon/big HID websites daily is directing your efforts in the wrong direction. 

They can easily make listings but they are here trying to help the problem as they are blinded by regular xenon-HID kits in reflector housings all the time.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is a side by side Xenon OEM headlights vs our H7RC in a halogen housing - we think the photo really tells you a lot:









Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gt...kit-full-set-including-adapters-and-resistors

Photo Credit:
https://instagram.com/nastybags/
@NastyBags


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

deAutoKey.com said:


>


Not sure what that is supposed to tell us - that your lights melt snow banks? That would have been very helpful in Boston this winter! 

If you want to offer a comparison try taking pictures of the beam pattern on a was 25feet away - with the same exposure and white balance - and of both the low beams and the high beams.

From that photo it looks to me like the OEM HIDs have a much more even beam pattern - but it's really hard to tell.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> Not sure what that is supposed to tell us - that your lights melt snow banks? That would have been very helpful in Boston this winter!
> 
> If you want to offer a comparison try taking pictures of the beam pattern on a was 25feet away - with the same exposure and white balance - and of both the low beams and the high beams.
> 
> From that photo it looks to me like the OEM HIDs have a much more even beam pattern - but it's really hard to tell.


For the light being as focused, we never said it will be as focused as a projector housing, that is just not possible with a reflector housing, but our kit will eliminate the glare and light up much of the road in the same way as a MK7 GTI projector housing.

For the exposure / white balance, this is from two different cameras & people so it won't be a 100% match, what the photos help to show is how the light in a reflector housing will be very similar to the MK7 Projector housing as it will light up much more of the road in a similar way as the projector housing in a MK7 GTI, it also shows the cut off line of our H7rc on the road, as you can see from the photo on the right, it is lighting up the ground and not the cabin of the other cars on the road.

From what we have seen in person and in the photos, the photos are very accurate.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

SoLo2pointO said:


> Maybe not the cleanest cutoff, but it doesn't look terrible?
> 
> _waits for user deAutoKey.com to show up_



And right on cue...




deAutoKey.com said:


> <generic reply that turns into a sales pitch>



2 posts in a row so they can bump the thread back up to the top.

Seriously, its like if you look into the mirror(ed reflector housing of your car) and say deautokey 3x, they show up :laugh:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Abe Froman said:


> And right on cue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did laugh at this. :laugh:

The 2 bumps were not done intentionally, and at the time of the second reply the thread was on top of the forum.

But please understand, we are only trying to educate the consumer and create a better solution to the huge problem of regular xenon bulbs in reflector housings, we are never suggesting to install these type of xenon bulbs in your car.

We are blinding by HID kits on the road all the time, why would not try to add to that problem for a quick buck. We tested and were never blinded by our h7rc kits in the VW housings.


----------

